# Vin #



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if the vin number is stamped on the frame anywhere on a 1965 GTO? I thought someone said it was on the top passenger side near the back. ???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Drivers side top of the frame between the rear wheel and the rear bumper.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'll be looking for it in about 3 weeks when I lift the body off.


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Did Pontiac do this with any other years of GTOs as well? I would think this feature makes a car more complete when matching this number with the body.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, it should be stamped on your '67.......


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're lucky, you might be able to see the vin stamp on top of the frame using a mirror, without having to lift the body.

Bear


----------

